# Ampeg B2RE or SVT-3PRO.



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

Well today I am having a great deal of problems with my Eden Nemesis 650 amp. It makes this incredibly loud pop when you start it up even with the gain boost off, the gain down and the master volume off. It even does this with the mute on. I called the store and they told me that I should stop using it and to bring it in.

We have only had it for three weeks and we never did warm up to the sound. I can still roll the Eden over into a new amp and we were thinking of going to our initial first choice - an Ampeg. Either a Ampeg B2RE or its big brother the SVT-3PRO. Our cabs are both Ampeg, so we would like about a 400 watt amp at 4 ohms.

I know that some of you have both amps and I would like to get your honest impressions of both of them.


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

*Well we made a choice!*

Well, we took the plunge today and bought the Ampeg SVT3PRO. They made us a deal we could not refuse. $100 off the current retail price. 

After an initial trial run, I have to tell you this amp works just great! The reviewers were right ... a classic warm Ampeg sound. Not to everyone's taste but certainly more than fine around here.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

bluecoyote said:


> ...............
> 
> I know that some of you have both amps and I would like to get your honest impressions of both of them.


Hey, sorry I didn't see your post earlier today, guess you were referring to me.

If you got a great deal on the PRO then awesome! I like them both but for different reasons, the B2R is just pure Ampeg, turn it on, voila! The PRO seems a bit more fussy to get the 'tone' but is capable of a lot more, good features.

If I had to choose one over the other, it would be the PRO, but for now, I'll keep them both.

I think either would sound great with an Avatar 2X12! :wave:


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

*Pretty Pleased with the SVT3PRO*

Michelle;

Thanks and I am looking forward to seeing my new SVT3PRO sitting proudly on top of the new Avatar 212!!! (but I am not holding my breath). 

Spent about three hours playing with it and using Ampeg's suggested settings and it sounds pretty good, even though I do not understand their Jazz settings. Playing around with the equalizer made the thing sound even better. 

I was surprised how warm-sounding it is unlike most solid state amps. I guess the three tubes in the pre-amp make all the difference. 

I am pretty pleased so far. The only thing that surprised me is how loud the fan is. I am assuming that one gets used to that.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Congrats. Never owned Ampeg, and was underwhelmed with the Eden amp I had as a loaner. Glad you got rid of it as I've heard of some absolutely horrid customer service tales with Eden.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

james on bass said:


> Congrats. Never owned Ampeg, and was underwhelmed with the Eden amp I had as a loaner. Glad you got rid of it as I've heard of some absolutely horrid customer service tales with Eden.


My chum trashed both drivers in his combo and they said he was pretty well on his own.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

bluecoyote said:


> ...............
> I am pretty pleased so far. The only thing that surprised me is how loud the fan is. I am assuming that one gets used to that.


Can't hear it if your ears are ringing.  Yeah, the hotter it gets, both the amp and ambient temp, the faster it goes. I like the PRO's 'mute' function, kills everything including the house except the tuner, so you can leave the amp on between sets for better cooling and less pwr on/off stress.

Gee Blue, I think it has 5 tubes, 4-X's & 1-U, whatever, they come with GT's which are re-branded Sovteks, I don't feel the need to replace them, why even vintage Marshall/Sylvania 12AX7A's didn't make any diff.

You're good to go now!


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

Michelle ... You are right it has 5 tubes! My mistake and I seem to have more tubes than I thought. Preamp: Tubes (3 x 12AX7) Driver Tubes: 1 x 12AX7, 1 x 12AU7. Well I am still very pleased with it. It was what I could afford and I love the sound it makes. The option to use the preamp and patch to another power amp is also a plus. It looks great too!! I should change my name to blackcoyote!


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

Congrats on the amp. I have been thinking of ditching the combo later this year and getting a head and cab rig again. I think you just inspired me to look further into Ampeg. Such as classic sound.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

bluecoyote said:


> ...........The option to use the preamp and patch to another power amp is also a plus. It looks great too!! I should change my name to blackcoyote!...........


Beautiful Jazz Blue! Now all that has gotta sound awesome! Totally classic. Another feature I like is the bal/unbal line out with the pot and ground lift, that's where I patch in the B2R.

If you would like a schematic of the PRO, I have it in PDF.


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Beautiful Jazz Blue! Now all that has gotta sound awesome! Totally classic. Another feature I like is the bal/unbal line out with the pot and ground lift, that's where I patch in the B2R.
> 
> If you would like a schematic of the PRO, I have it in PDF.




So you run another set speakers from the second amp?

The new bass rig sounds pretty sweet! It makes stuff dance and move on my shelves! My wife thinks it sounds like distant thunder when she is outside the house. Really happy with my purchase. Way more happy than I was with the Eden Nemesis. The Geddy Lee sounds pretty nice through this rig. That was another good purchase.

I would like the schematic of the SVT3PRO. That is so kind. Can send it to bluecoyote at platinum dot ca Thanks Michelle, I appreciate that.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

bluecoyote said:


> So you run another set speakers from the second amp?................


One cab per head, they are 4ohm cabs so if I wanted to use both on one head, I would have to re-wire the 2X10 to 16ohm so in parallel with a 4 ohm, that would be around 3.2ohm which is safe enough for a min 4ohm head.

I bought the second head because I got a sweet deal on it and it is nice to have a spare. Most venues would only require one head/one cab but it is nice to have the 15 near the drummer and the 2X10 up front or side as a mon.

Now when I win that Avatar cab, I'm not sure how I'm gonna arrange things. 

I'll send the PDF tonite, don't have it on my work pc.

:wave:


----------

